# Name for my site?



## SolaScriptura (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I'm so late getting into the game that most of the domain names I could think of have already been claimed.

However, I was able to discover that these gems are still available:

Www.mightyben.com
Www.benthebarbarian.com
Www.bentheconqueror.com
Www.benthedestroyer.com
www.gentileben.com
Www.theholyrev.com
Www.willingtocastthefirststone.com

Strangely, my wife frowns upon all of these names. So, what kind of name do you suggest?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.benthechaplin.com/


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.hancdefendemus.com/

Note: Hanc Defendemus is Latin for "This We'll Defend." 
It is the Army motto & came to mind because if one is passionate about helping sinners understand Scripture through the lens of Reformed theology, they must be willing to *defend* the Reformed doctrines found in our Confession of Faith (that so beautifully communicate the truths of Scripture). As an Army Chaplin you are obviously willing to *defend* BOTH our Country (as a solider in the Army) and our Confession of Faith (as a minister of God's Word).


----------



## Poimen (Jan 5, 2013)

www.alaskanchaplain.com


----------



## Andres (Jan 5, 2013)

I like www.gentileben.com. The play on words is great!


----------



## matt01 (Jan 5, 2013)

www.gentleben.com


----------



## Zach (Jan 5, 2013)

Your last one is classic, Ben! If you are serious about a site name coming from this thread I would suggest something with Chaplain in the title.


----------



## Edward (Jan 5, 2013)

Andres said:


> I like www.gentileben.com. The play on words is great!



That gets my vote as well.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 5, 2013)

I won't have the word "chaplain" in my site name, nor will it be prominent on my site. A significant factor into why I haven't been online in the first place is that I am personally familiar with TWO chaplains who got in trouble for stuff on their websites. So I'm going to play it safe and not make it easy for The Man.

I'd rather not have the word Alaska in my name either, as the army assures me I'm only going to be here until sumer of 2014 - unless something happens to make my departure date even earlier. That coupled with the fact that I don't plan on coming back here leads me to not want to adopt a name that I'll need to change in a year and a half.


----------



## housta (Jan 5, 2013)

I like Gentile Ben!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 5, 2013)

BigBenUSA
HolyBlog
BensBrain
TheWordofBen
Christ&BenBlog


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 5, 2013)

gentileben is sheer genius and I would never, ever, tire of it

I grew up with 'Gentle Ben' - it was a regular staple on children's TV in the late 1980s


----------



## Matthias (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## OPC'n (Jan 5, 2013)

i don't like the names either lol.....what is your site about and that would help us better know a good title...


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 5, 2013)

IveBenThinking.com

HowHaveYouBen.com

ItsBenAHardDaysNight.com

Benefits.com

That was fun.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 5, 2013)

How about:

http://www.bennyzedek.com


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 5, 2013)

There is also:

http://www.whatshapBENing.com


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 5, 2013)

How about Northern Light?


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 5, 2013)

reformationandbeer.com
reformedbeer.com


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 5, 2013)

Clearly it should be willingtocastthefirststone.com, if you don't use that name I may have to buy it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 5, 2013)

My son just thought of: thebenaddiction.com as a sort of play on words. Pretty clever for a 12yr old! What think ye?


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 5, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> My son just thought of: thebenaddiction.com as a sort of play on words. Pretty clever for a 12yr old! What think ye?



What a pun-ny little word-smith.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 5, 2013)

Miss Marple said:


> IveBenThinking.com
> 
> HowHaveYouBen.com
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Good ones!
I am up for any of these, their pretty genius!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 5, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> My son just thought of:* thebenaddiction.com* as a sort of play on words. Pretty clever for a 12yr old! What think ye?



It's got my vote!


----------



## Zach (Jan 5, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> I won't have the word "chaplain" in my site name, nor will it be prominent on my site. A significant factor into why I haven't been online in the first place is that I am personally familiar with TWO chaplains who got in trouble for stuff on their websites. So I'm going to play it safe and not make it easy for The Man.
> 
> I'd rather not have the word Alaska in my name either, as the army assures me I'm only going to be here until sumer of 2014 - unless something happens to make my departure date even earlier. That coupled with the fact that I don't plan on coming back here leads me to not want to adopt a name that I'll need to change in a year and a half.



Makes senese. Then I like your son's idea of "thebenaddiction"!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 5, 2013)

What about if I go with my name? 

For instance, benjaminduncan.org or benjaminduncan.net are both available. 

Is there any reason to stick with a .com address over a .org or a .net address?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.Ben-oni.com/
In Scripture "Ben-oni" means "son of my sorrow" or "son of my strength"
Ironically, the plural "oni" is defined as "a diverse group of evil spirits who take on the form of humanoid creatures so that they can enjoy the pleasures and vices of the flesh."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 5, 2013)

What about bensreflections.com?


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you an Organization or a Network?

I like the idea of just going by your name!
.net makes more sense to me than .org


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 6, 2013)

I like BenAddiction and Northern Light best.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 6, 2013)

http://benjustified.com/ (read Romans 5:1, 9)
http://bensetfree.com/ (read Romans 6:18, 22)
(Can you tell I'm reading Romans this blessed LORD's Day morning?)


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 6, 2013)

I like your son's idea the best.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 6, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I like your son's idea the best.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 6, 2013)

Or just: BenEdiction


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 6, 2013)

The boy has it, Ben! A precocious young man!


----------



## Matthias (Jan 6, 2013)

Your Son's idea is is the best for sure...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 6, 2013)

Ben,

Pick a title that captures your curmudgeonly-ness and your manliness.  
Find a Latin or Greek word/phrase that exemplifies your basic stance on matters. 

That way folks will have to dig a little to "get it" and when they do, they will not be surprised, but exclaim, "Yes, that's the Ben we all know and love!".


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok... a couple more:

reformedrebel.com
reformedhireling.com


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 7, 2013)

just stop already and make your mind up!


----------



## Matthias (Jan 7, 2013)

JonathanHunt said:


> just stop already and make your mind up!



 lol..... but reformedrebel is pretty good!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 7, 2013)

I've decided!

I'm going to go with: www.thebenaddiction.com


Thanks to all who contributed their opinion. Once I've got the site ready for preview, I'll let everyone here know.

Thanks guys!


----------

